# What is the best home broadband/call package?



## Sadie11 (8 Feb 2009)

What is the best home broadband/call package?


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Feb 2009)

Its more a case of what you can get. You're probably limited to only a couple of choices.


----------



## Sonic1 (8 Feb 2009)

I found callcosts.ie quite helpful. 
No connection to this website.


----------



## dave2k (8 Feb 2009)

I'm with UPC and am very VERY happy. Some others on this forum and others over on boards.ie have had some issues though.

I guess it's down to location. I'm in a new estate and signal is perfect. 

I have no connection to UPC.


----------



## Frank (8 Feb 2009)

Another vote for UPC.

I have tv and BB form them, folks have all 3.

Beats eircom hands down.


----------



## bigf (9 Feb 2009)

UPC phone/broadband/tv package seems very good value, but the phone service isnt available everywhere. I just signed up to the broadband - quick installation and so far its excellent.


----------



## dave2k (9 Feb 2009)

bigf said:


> UPC phone/broadband/tv package seems very good value, but the phone service isnt available everywhere. I just signed up to the broadband - quick installation and so far its excellent.



The phone service is actually VOIP (I think) so just invest in a skype phone with a skype in number.


----------



## Greeny (9 Feb 2009)

Apart from their dreadful customer service...I say UPC all the way!  Phone service is cable not VOIP as far as I'm aware. Re: Skype in number, they're not available for the Dublin area at the moment.


----------



## dave2k (9 Feb 2009)

Greeny said:


> Apart from their dreadful customer service...I say UPC all the way!  Phone service is cable not VOIP as far as I'm aware. Re: Skype in number, they're not available for the Dublin area at the moment.



Ahhh, fair enough. I get the delay the odd time which led me to compare 

RE: Dublin skype in number, I have one. 01 44*****
Are they not giving them out any more?


----------

